# Nagging technology...



## Fyrefox (Jan 18, 2020)

I not only have a "smart" television remote, I have a remote with _attitude!  _When I change the channel by pressing buttons on the remote, it flashes a header message on the tv screen that says, "_Next time, try pressing the microphone button, and saying ABC._" -- Yes, the cheeky bugger is trying to tell me what to do!

Now I _know _that I have a voice-activated remote, and I _do _use it when I want to...but I have more than one ABC channel, and other multiple such channels as well that don't broadcast identically.  Using the buttons will take me to exactly the channel that I want, plus I'm a guy, and like to press buttons because they're _tactile.  _I don't need Mr. Smarty-pants remote telling me what to do, which is technological over-reach.  Isn't the good ole U.S. supposedly about freedom of choice?!  

Someday, they'll find me dead on the floor from a heart attack if the remote taxes me too far.  You'll know because there will be bite marks on it...I won't go without a fight!  Do you have any examples of nagging, over-reaching technology?


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 18, 2020)

I hate auto correct/auto complete, on my phone, but I rely on it to an extent where I don't want to turn it off.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 18, 2020)

I feel that way when the self-checkout machines start repeating various orders to take your change, take your bags, take your receipt, etc...


----------



## Marlene (Jan 18, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> I hate auto correct/auto complete, on my phone, but I rely on it to an extent where I don't want to turn it off.


it wouldn't be nearly so bad if it just popped up with correct spellings, but instead, it changes words altogether which makes us sound like idiots.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 18, 2020)

Fyrefox said:


> freedom of choice


#1 Find a disable setting..
#2 Replace it with a Universal Remote..


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 18, 2020)

The only thing I find annoying is when my house is dead silent n Alexa starts talking, scares the heck out of me!!


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 17, 2020)

Now this is just getting silly, I couldn't believe it when they started selling smart refrigerators.What was my first thought, does the light have to come on to see what is in there or is it night vision?  Like Ken N Tx I find ways to turn them off. Most irritating stuff....


----------



## Lee (Feb 17, 2020)

Fibre Optic controls the television, laptop and the phone. They say you can watch TV on your choice of any.....still can't figure it out and the only thing I can figure out is the bills got higher.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 17, 2020)

Does anyone think some people are slaves to this bucket of useless technology? We went from remote to voice activated. Are remotes too heavy to pick up and push a button? What are the benefits crucial in every day life of having Alexa? I think it is sad that people buy in to all this **** but that is just me. Have to go, my flip phone is ringing.


----------



## Mike (Feb 17, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> I hate auto correct/auto complete, on my phone, but I rely on it to an extent where I don't want to turn it off.


You can train that, every time you type a word that doesn't
show in the list that pops up along the bottom of the
message window, touch it before you move on to the next
one, after a while it will stop changing words that it doesn't
know, because you have told it all of them.

Mike.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 17, 2020)

I had a car once that insisted on talking to give me information that some programmer thought I needed to know. It got very old in a hurry. Telling me such vital information like "your washer fluid is low" every 20 minutes will drive a person nuts. Telling me that the "driver side door is open" when I just opened it makes you want to throttle  somebody.
I resist technology.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 17, 2020)

I like technology to a point,  like Pecos a couple of machine voices nagging at you gets old real quick. Two years ago had the use of a rental , all new and all the toys. By the time I got home I had enough of it telling me how I could use the sat phone for emergencies. Also it was time for an oil change. These came out about every 20 minutes. The last straw was it telling me about
some sales. When I brought the truck back I left a bag of fuses on the seat.  Took a while to find and pull them but it was worth it. lol


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 17, 2020)

I hate when my computer asks me if I really want to delete something. Sometimes a couple of times before it realizes I really mean what I say.
This evening I ordered something from Amazon. I realized I had a few expired credit cards there and having time on my hands I decided to delete the cards completely. 
I guess Amazon wasn't happy about that. It keep asking me,screen after screen if I was sure . When I put my new credit card up it accepted it instantly.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 17, 2020)

*Here is one...the display screen on my dashboard will, on occasion pop up a reminder that it is dangerous to take your eyes off the road.  (DUH).  Thing is, you have to take your eyes off the road to read it, and then take a hand off the steering wheel to touch it to make it go away*


----------



## Mike (Feb 18, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I hate when my computer asks me if I really want to delete something.


A couple of weeks/months ago Ruth I read something or watched
a youtube video about how to stop this from happening, it doesn't
really bother me so I never took note and I can't think how its done,
but if you ask Google it will tell you.

Mike.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 19, 2020)

Dave and I got Apple watches for Christmas. It nags me all the time. Stand up! Breathe! Take a brisk 10 minute walk! LOL ! Seriously, I really like my watch, and it does prompt Dave to get up and move, so that's a good thing. A little spooky, though, how technology has taken over our lives.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 19, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *Here is one...the display screen on my dashboard will, on occasion pop up a reminder that it is dangerous to take your eyes off the road.  (DUH).  Thing is, you have to take your eyes off the road to read it, and then take a hand off the steering wheel to touch it to make it go away*



Had that happen the other day on my radio screen ....  Warning  ...keep your eyes on the road.   
Well then,  don't flash things to make me look away!


----------

